# Wlan PCi für Win 7 64 Bit, welche?



## Maschine311 (20. November 2009)

*Wlan PCi für Win 7 64 Bit, welche?*

Hallo Leutz,
suche eine Wlan PCI Karte die mit Win 7 64Bit kompatibel ist. Habe Abit WiFi
die absolut Top ist und mich gerade mal 8,90€ gekostet hat, leider gibt es die nur noch sehr selten, da Auslaufmodell und die wollen alle um die 20€ haben für das Ding und sind nicht gerade vertrauenswürdige Händler.
Bräuchte mal ne Alternative bis 15€, wenn möglich mit so einer Kabelantenne mit Magnetfuß !

Danke euch!
Gruß
M311


----------



## s1n88 (25. November 2009)

*AW: Wlan PCi für Win 7 64 Bit, welche?*

Ich empfehle da immer wieder den Marktführer in China, TP-Link!
Sehr gute Leistung für wenig Geld mit meist sehr guten W-Lan Chipsätzen (Atheros)

Da du jetzt nicht sagtest, welchen Standard du benötigst, habe ich einfach mal 108 MBit/s gewählt.

PCI-Karte: TL-WN651G
Die Karte ist ab 13 Euro zu haben.

Passenden Standfuß gibt es auch von TP-Link ab 4 Euro.
Standfuß: TL-ANT2405C

Die Karte läuft unter Win7 x64 einwandfrei!


----------



## Hasamaatlas (31. Dezember 2009)

*AW: Wlan PCi für Win 7 64 Bit, welche?*

Hallo s1n88,

Du hast geschrieben dass Du die TL-WN651G unter Win7 64bit zum laufen bekommen hast?

Mein Problem ist jetzt dass sie zwar läuft aber nur wenn der Router mit 54Mbit läuft. Stell ich den Router auf 108Mbit krieg ich keine Verbindung bzw. sehe ich das WLAN nicht mehr. Mit wieviel läuft Deine Karte?

MfG


----------

